# A new milestone with Arwen :)



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My little feral girl, Arwen, I've been caring for her for going on two years now. She went from being the poor little scrawny, drab gray kitty that ate from garbage cans to tolerating me sitting near her, and slowly we made more steps toward her trusting me. First it was the brush up against my leg, then lightly petting her head. It took FOREVER for her to trust me enough to pet her back. Now, I can pet her all over, scratch her chin, even touch her sides and belly. All of this was very gradual, but each step made my heart so happy. I can even lift her up under her front arms, as if to lift her, but she does not want me to lift her off the ground, so I don't, but she's cool with the "half-lift", so I take it. Well, yesterday, I was sitting outside in a chair, and got some cat treats, put them on my lap to see if she would jump onto my lap, and she did. She has done this once before, but she ate the treats and jumped back down right away. Yesterday, she actually stayed on my lap!!!!! For about 3-4 minutes!!! She did not sit, but she kneaded my legs and she let me pet her back, and even rubbed her head against my shirt. It was another step for us. It was very sweet. I'm hoping that one day she will settle down onto my lap and stay there, but I know this is foreign to her and she may never do that, but it was just another one of those YAY moments with Arwen, that made me so happy. She is now lovable with my hubby too, and he is always encouraging her to come into the garage, which she will walk in there for a few but she won't sit in there or stay in there, but we are hopeful she will come around. 

Just thought I'd share this, since it was such a happy moment for me.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah, thank you for that. I can tell you're so elated! Arwen sounds lovely, and obviously has found a very close friend.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What wonderful progress. Absolutely priceless and joy inducing


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds exactly like what I'm working on with Humbert (a 7 yr old rescue I've had for 5 weeks who never got human attention), and I totally get how exciting it is to see those baby steps! Mine has done a lap sit once and just this week started to come onto the couch (he refused to go on furniture if people were sitting there) and headbutted me as I was working! 

I'm sure Arwen is starting to understand just how lucky she got


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I celebrate with you!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Insert happy dance......HERE!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so sweet!congratulations to you and Arwen!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

That's wonderful news! How exciting for you!


----------

